# Cajun Music Help



## Acadiana_JH (Feb 24, 2010)

Any fellow cajuns in/around Dickinson that play accordion? I've been playing off/on for a couple years, enough to learn several songs but I don't play enough to get alot better. I would like to jam with somebody that can play or gives lessons to get me out of my plateau. I learned all my songs from watching Youtube videos and did ok figuring them out, but I know I'd get better seeing it played in person, catch it quicker anyway. Thanks


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Man that would be cool to play . I've got a very old Scandavia (sp) that's still plays . I can sure **** my girl off with the noise that thing makes.


----------

